
With Small Muslim Community, Italy Tries to Stop Extremism Before It Starts - wsc981
http://www.wsj.com/articles/with-small-muslim-community-italy-tries-to-stop-extremism-before-it-gets-started-1480588235
======
dang
All: toxic threads like the one below are the reason why we're going to try an
experiment called "Political Detox Week" on Hacker News.

For one week, starting Monday, all political stories and threads will be off
topic. We'll kill them when we see them and ask users to flag them. Then we'll
see what happens.

~~~
tomp
Thats really unfortunate, given that there's an Austrian presidential election
tomorrow, as well as Italian constitutional referendum. Would it be possible
to allow just one story about each Monday mirning? You can kill it by the time
US awakens...

~~~
dang
I'm sorry to reply with exactly the opposite of what you were hoping for, but
that information makes me think that it will be an even better week to do
this, as the experiment will be more meaningful.

------
charlesism
Mirror: [http://www.nasdaq.com/g00/article/with-small-muslim-
communit...](http://www.nasdaq.com/g00/article/with-small-muslim-community-
italy-tries-to-stop-extremism-before-it-gets-
started-20161201-00141?i10c.referrer=)

------
sakopov
It really baffles me how the Muslim world turns its back on extremism and
radicalization. Devout Muslims claim that Islamic extremists aren't real
Muslims and just shrug it off. Wrong. They are a growing minority of Muslims
whether you like it or not and Muslims need to deal with this plague before it
turns Islam upside down. The more Muslims will keep ignoring this the more
Islam will be treated as religion of terror and not peace and no western boots
on the ground will ever fix this. The best response we've gotten so far is
from the Kurds. Nobody else lifted a finger. Turkey even wanted money to
accept Muslim refugees. Their own brethren and they wanted money for them...
How does anyone expect things to get better when Muslims themselves don't give
two shits?

~~~
eli_gottlieb
That's a bit like claiming that Catholics in South America are on the hook for
Evangelical-committed hate-crimes in North America. Turks, Kurds, Persians,
Berbers, and Arabs are all actually distinct ethnic and national groups.

As to extremism, the real problem is the use of Saudi oil money to pay for
extremist imams. Many Muslim refugees have shown up in Europe and _reported to
the authorities_ that they find their new "local" imam frighteningly
extremist, because that "local" imam was Saudi-funded while their original
upbringing in Syria or Iraq wasn't Wahhabi.

~~~
candiodari
Euhm I think you'll find that local news papers regularly do blame them for
that.

------
danielam
"Liberalism and Islam": [http://edwardfeser.blogspot.com/2016/01/liberalism-
and-islam...](http://edwardfeser.blogspot.com/2016/01/liberalism-and-
islam.html)

